# Happy Birthday Jerusalem Blade



## PB Moderating Team (Mar 21, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Jerusalem Blade (born 1942, Age: 70)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 21, 2012)

Hope you enjoyed the day, brother, and have many more!

AMR


----------



## KSon (Mar 21, 2012)

Happy birthday, dear brother!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!

Blessings!


----------



## baron (Mar 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Mar 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Steve!


----------



## christiana (Mar 21, 2012)

Wishing for you a happy and blessed birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the wishes, y'all!! My wife took me to Friday's for lunch, and it was a very pleasant day. Another year closer to my eternal youth (thanks to the Lord's undeserved favor)!


----------



## Edward (Mar 21, 2012)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> My wife took me to Friday's for lunch



Not to Denny's for a free Grand Slam?


----------

